# Info. on the International Hedgehog Association



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

So now that I've purchased my first hedgehog I spend a lot of time on the computer researching hedgehog stuff, from things to buy to websites like the International Hedgehog Association. I was checking out the website the other day and saw a link to "register" hedgehogs and become "members" of the association. What I couldn't figure out is what are the benefits from doing that? Like what do I get for being a member? 

Are any of you members or have you registered your hedgehogs? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

The international hedgehog registery is an awsome way for breeders to track genete things like whs ect. I register all my adults and babys with them. People have different opinions on the registry you will come to find out lol. It seems to be an elephant in the room most k ow its their but try to ignore the subject. Lol I personally find it very handy with breeding because the records are always their.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

hmmm....so if I'm not a breeder and only own one hedgie, is it worth it for me to become a member?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The IHR and IHA or not the same thing. The IHR is to register hedgehogs, it takes FOREVER and is free. The IHA has like a newsletter once a month and they have a few shows a year and stuff,IMO not worth the dues.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

LarryT said:


> The IHR and IHA or not the same thing. The IHR is to register hedgehogs, it takes FOREVER and is free. The IHA has like a newsletter once a month and they have a few shows a year and stuff,IMO not worth the dues.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The IHA really doesn't seem to be worth the money, but I know I have Amelia registered.


----------

